# Question on collar harnesses



## Field-of-Dreams (May 22, 2013)

Where do you attach the traces? I've heard both: to the singletree and to the axle.

Pictured is the cart and harness I use. I want to use it in a pleasure driving show (I think it would be awesome in Turnout) but aren't quite sure where to connect it correctly.


----------



## happy appy (May 22, 2013)

I would have to say the line of draft would be somewhere between the stifles and hocks. I'm no expert though so I'm most likely wrong. I always think of the line of draft as the angle of the traces off the collar.


----------



## horsenarounnd (May 23, 2013)

With a cart you want to attach your traces to the singletree the same as if you would using a breast strap harness. If the line of draft (the angle of the traces from the hames to the singletree) is too high you may consider changing the singletree to a position below the cross bar on your cart, but that is usually not a problem. We use our collar harness with our mini meadowbrook similar to yours and it does make a nice turnout. Be sure to have everything done up correctly and polished to the max when you show in an open class. Its OK to be different, but when you are, always be sure to be as good as you can be. Good Luck!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (May 23, 2013)

Thanks! That's what I needed to know!

I JUST refinished my cart, and it looks AMAZING! I need to finish the black metal (needs painted) but I sanded and revarnished the wood, and I am thrilled!



horsenarounnd said:


> With a cart you want to attach your traces to the singletree the same as if you would using a breast strap harness. If the line of draft (the angle of the traces from the hames to the singletree) is too high you may consider changing the singletree to a position below the cross bar on your cart, but that is usually not a problem. We use our collar harness with our mini meadowbrook similar to yours and it does make a nice turnout. Be sure to have everything done up correctly and polished to the max when you show in an open class. Its OK to be different, but when you are, always be sure to be as good as you can be. Good Luck!


----------



## susanne (May 23, 2013)

.
No fair telling us about it and not posting photos...we need to see!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (May 24, 2013)

Ok, this weekend, hopefully!!



susanne said:


> .
> No fair telling us about it and not posting photos...we need to see!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 24, 2013)

Good!! I want to see.

My harness saddle on the work harness isn't heavy enough (or padded right?) for single use with shafts though I did purchase the shaft loops and the extra strap to go underneath the horse. Not sure if I can fix that or not with just a pad or if would need a new "saddle". Just changing the saddle - a lot of work with all those straps!

Here's the only clear close up I have of the "saddle"... The more I look at it, the more I think that I could get it to work with a heavy pad... This is the plain harness (for the mini sized Shetlands). Would also need to put hold back straps on this one and then could remove the rest of those straps (what a pain), if I wanted?


----------

